# Alternatives to bute and effects



## hotdog (13 October 2008)

My horse has been on Bute for a while now due to being old and slightly stiff, i was wondering whether anyone has made the change from one bute a day to any of the alternative supplements that are out there and noticed any difference?

Even though he's an old man I'm still a bit worried about the long term effects of bute because I'd like to keep him healthy for as long as possible.  He's been on the bute for about 5 months now.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2008)

I think with older horses needing long term medication it's important to look at the quality of their life - rather than the quantity of it.

Personally for long term use I would use Danillon which is kinder on their stomaches - and wouldn't look at alternative suppliemtns.


----------



## Nailed (13 October 2008)

Personally i would stick to bute as i find it much more effective and see it as the arthritis is going to kill him before the bute does.

You may also find devils claw may help and glucosamine may help.

Lou x


----------



## hotdog (13 October 2008)

do you mean the devils claw in addition to the bute or as an alternative?


----------



## tikino (13 October 2008)

when me old horse had been on bute long term i put her on zero bute from feedmark as feeding bute long term can damage the liver. she was kept comfortable on it and was happy till the day wee has her pts. i would definatly recommend it 
http://www.feedmark.com/Product.asp?ProductID=15&amp;CatID=1&amp;LangID=1


----------



## kellyeaton (13 October 2008)

do you want to stay on naisds or go natural?


----------



## hotdog (14 October 2008)

I would like to go natural - only reason being I think it would be better for him


----------



## monstermunch (16 October 2008)

If you are looking for an alternative to bute I would go with a high strength joint supplement as these have proven powerful effects on horses joints. If you can afford a devils claw supplement in addition then it is a bonus, but i would feed the Glucosamine, MSM, and Chondroitin first. The most important thing is that you feed it at high enough levels to be effective. have a look on www.riaflex-equine.co.uk
you may find the information on there useful.
Good luck


----------



## Andy66 (18 October 2008)

I've just read this topic and its still evident that people think Danilon is the best option for an artritic horse. Danilon is effectively just Bute with a coating. It id NOT good for a horse long term but may be necessary should there be no option. For arthritic horses it is important to impove joint or skeletal function. A good high spec joint supplement will help produce synovial fluid (joint oil) and improve cartilage compostion. Bute and Danilon will not do this, they are simply pain killers with nasty side effects. A good joint supplement will improve joints and help ease discomfort. The best one for arthritis is Premier Flex Plus from Equine Answers. It is not only a high spec joint supplement but it also contains a high level of Devils Claw which is an natural alternative to using Bute. My horse has had a new lease of life since using it. You can get it at www.equineanswers.co.uk


----------

